# Drug Combinations That Help With DR/DP



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

A drug combination that was prescribed to me for DR was a low dose of Haloperidol (1.5mg) a high dose of Seroquel (750mg) and a low dose of Neurontin (300mg). It has helped like you wouldn't believe. Before I started it I couldn't leave my house.


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

Specifically how has it helped you? Just with the anxiety/depression? With the obsessive thinking (if you get that)? Or with the DP/DR itself? What side effects have you experienced as a result?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

It helps with mood swings and it takes the derealization away almost completely. Clears and quiets your head and majorly brings down your anxiety level.


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

That sounds great but what's the catch? What are the side effects you're dealing with?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

The only side effects that I have noticed are a bit of weight gain and some foggyness in the morning (which goes away) . It has also slightly effected blood-lipid levels but not majorly. Thats about it.


----------

